# Dewalt DWS780 vs. Hitachi C12RSH?



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

Happy holidays everyone!

I've decided to replace my 10" non-sliding CMS from Dewalt (713) with one of these two saws. Let me be clear on one thing up front. Price wise it's almost the same to me. The Hitachi is $399 at Lowes and I have a 10% off coupon from the post office so that'd come to around $360 + tax. The Dewalt is currently $486 on Amazon + $25 off $100 deal + I have $86 in credit card miles which would make it $375 shipped (so really the Dewalt would end up costing slightly less).

My main concerns are wall space behind the saw (I have the ability to make as much as I need but personal preference would be to keep it minimal if possible) and just in general having a solid saw to cut wide stock. I normally use my miter saw to break down longer pieces of lumber but if I have a good slider I may put a really good blade in there and possibly do some finish cuts for panels or the like if possible (ideally I'd like to be able to do this but it's not of the utmost concern, just a nice to have).

I've read really good things about the DWS780 with the XPS lighting system but the one downside seems to be the sliding mechanism and the fact that it doesn't have bearings on both rails. The Hitachi has gotten great reviews as well (including here on LJs) and I like the way the laser adjusts (although to be 100% honest I don't plan on using the laser to cut too much unless it ends up being dead nuts accurate) and the micro adjustment not to mention the rails and how you can position the saw to slide on them in a fixed position vs them sliding back.

I really can't make up my mind here (although I'm LEANING toward the Hitachi) so any help and support for my decision would be greatly appreciated. If you have one or both of these saws can you tell me what you like/dislike about them?


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I have an older 10" Hitachi dual bevel slider, and like it quite a bit. But I'd also prefer to be able to put it close to a wall, as my shop is space challenged. When I looked at the Hitachi at Lowe's, I was sorely tempted, but one thing bothered me: side to side wiggle of the extended motor/blade. It was quite a bit, compared to the Bosch "Glide" sitting next to it. I think that wonky rigidity is due to the slides being in an over-under arrangement, which can't give as much lateral rigidity as side by side slides. So far I'm keeping my wallet in my pants. My "philosophy" is that any wiggle, or wow or crookedness or whatever that CAN happen, WILL happen. I hate relying on luck when trying to make precision cuts.


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

I have the 12 inch Hitatchi and it is accurate. Being able to put it close to the wall is great. I have mine on a folding stand that I move around when needed so depending on where I am using it depends on how I have the slides set. I have had the saw for a year plus and absolutely love it. Would I buy it again yes. One of the buying factors was the handle, I felt it was a better set up and my thumb didn't rub the blade guard. The saw is heavy, accurate using the laser, the stops have all been right on. I had to do nothing to the saw, just changed the blade because it wasn't great but not bad.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Dewalt anything is better than a Hitachi. 
Hitachi table saws, drills, and routers have let me down. I don't have any reason to believe that the miter saws are any different. I have used a Dewalt 12" single bevel, non-slider for the past 12 years with no problems.


----------



## DavidNJ (Dec 10, 2012)

HD has the Dewalt 718SP for $399 and the 780 for $599, free shipping. They will take the Lowes 10% coupon. On line, call them to get the coupon credit while placing the order. The units seem to be in most stores.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Agree with Willie. I have had less than steller results with the two Hitachi units I bought, and also found out that the electric hand-held planer sold by HF is a Hitachi, something that gave me pause…


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

Appreciate all the feedback, thanks. It's so up in the air for me that I'm just going to have to go to the store and play with each and see what my needs are and how each saw fulfills them. It's a shame that display units are usually not accurate enough to really get an idea for the tools.


----------

